# Terra's graveyard is done!!!!!



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok, I'm ready to present my completed graveyard. Thanks again to everyone for their great ideas, couldn't have done it without this forum.

Daylight:














Dusk: 























YouTube - Halloween 2008 Lead-up


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow, stunning stones! Detail is everything...Nice job!


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Your tombstones are awesome and your graveyard looks great! I love your "beloved" stone. Nice job!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

very cool graveyard! one of the best I've seen around, personally.


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

amazing job, it looks gorgeous!


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

Where did you find those cool candles, btw?


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Very well done!!!!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

wow is the word next year i wil be using some of your idea great job and the details .............amazing


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

WOW!!! That is incredible!


----------



## headless_horseman (Aug 7, 2006)

wow! amazing!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you all so much ! 

_*Ryadread:*_ I made those candles by hacking up strings of Christmas flickering lights and PVC pipe. Here's a tutorial if you want: Halloween Forum - Terra's Album: Outdoor flicker lights


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

very nice.
Great work


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

Gorgeous cemetery! I'm in awe. I'm determined to make one of those Beloved tombstones one day.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

that's so good! I know what I'll be aiming to make mine look like in the future! Great job!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Great job! Its just fabulous!


----------



## Moonchicky (Jun 4, 2005)

Those candles really give it a spooky touch - and I LOVE that Beloved tombstone! The whole cemetary is very stunning! Great job!!!!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

terra, I don't know how hard it was to make that "Beloved" but you could sell those for sure and make BIG money!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Beautiful...very romantic. I LOVE it!

I started to put out a few things yesterday. I had my husband retrieve them this morning, since we are having very strong winds.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Its absolutely stunning! What a fantastic job you did!

MsM


----------



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

To say "wow" would be the understatement of my LIFE!
Great work!
......back to feeling inadequate......


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Awsome Terra, good job!


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks very well done! Great job Terra


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow! Absolutely amazing!!! Very nice indeed!


----------



## miss_murder (Sep 1, 2008)

I love those candles.. they make it so much better. =]


----------



## mem22 (Sep 10, 2005)

You are so very talented! Does that music play in the graveyard or is it dubbed in for the video? Are you going to let the Hallowindow play without the audio? Truly and awesome job...especially "Beloved"....WOW

Mike


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

One of the finest halloween graveyards ive seen. Good work.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

That is one great graveyard.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh wow, Terra! I am in total awe over your whole setup. You've inspired me to create many of your ideas (most are in my 2009 list). I love everything about your haunt....especially Beloved!


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

absolutely without a doubt the BEST cemetery scene Ive EVER seen. Gorgeous.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I had to run out today and to come back to all these great responses to my graveyard has just super made my *month!* It was a lot of work and coming back and seeing all your wonderful comments just made it completely worth it. Thank you, thank you, thank you .

I've been putting together a tutorial for the Beloved. The original idea came from Brewster's Haunt and I used the now defunct instructions on the web for the Alice tombstone. I'll put my How-to on the tutorial thread, hopefully, tomorrow.

*mem22:* I did dub that music onto the youtube video. On the night of Halloween I may play that music (_from the new Midnight Syndicate CD: The Dead Matter_) or it may be thunder storm effects or the audio from Mark's Hallowindow DVD (_can't make up my mind yet_).


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful. You have such talent with the tombstones!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Great job Tera!! I love the detail on the stones and I love that you added the candle light. Very nice effect. I may steal that from you if you dont mind Oh who am I kidding, I would love to but it will have to be next year. No time this year to make those candles Great job though. Very nice!!!*


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

seing it all put together is just Amazing , i love it , you did a great great job with those tombstones and flickering candles but everything put together is stunning , one of my favorite display


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

wow that is SOOOOOO awesome...how did you do your window display is that a dvd or did you do that too?


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

You did an amazing job on those. They actually look like real tombstones
Would love to have beloved


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

beautiful tombstones, downright stunning.


----------



## 333EVL (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the pics and sharing your secrets. I can't wait to see how you made the beloved.


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

make sure to post pics of the big day


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

childofthenight said:


> wow that is SOOOOOO awesome...how did you do your window display is that a dvd or did you do that too?


Thank you all again. It is really rewarding to get acknowledged from the very haunters I've tried to emulate. It means a lot.

*Childofthenight:* That DVD is made by Mark Gervais. It is terrific. In the video I am playing Hallowindow2. I plan on playing his Hallowindow1 on Halloween night. On the nights leading up to Halloween, I will also be playing his bonus video loops (_monster eyes, spiders, ghosts and flaming pumpkin)_. You can see and get his DVD here: Hallowindow - Mark Gervais


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Terra, floored by the exquisite tombstones. As soon as I saw them I called my husband over to the computer to see what you had done. I was gasping by the third photo of Beloved. What a beautiful flowing piece. I loved the fact that it was a very beautiful, peaceful cemetary. Not creepy but stunning and awe inspiring. Certainly you will have as many people staring at it all night as those yards with lots of scary props. 

BTW since I also purchased Hallowindow from Mark due to postings I was following on this forum, I had seen your test run of Hallowindow before you did the cemetary. As soon as I saw your name and the video started playing, I told my husband "she's using Hallowindows also!" sure enough when you finally panned upwards I knew it was you. BTW I'm a fan of Midnight Syndicate also. Mark's video works so well with the sound track Dewi did. I have a pirate scene below the window I'm going to run Hallowindows in and it will have a thunderstorm and lightning track going so I'm torn too what to do. If I can get a projector for more than Halloween night I will probably run the audio from the DVD on the nights leading up to Halloween and then since the pirates stuff is so much a part of my yard run the storm Halloween night.

Have you found the 2 Easter Egg videos on his DVD yet? more loops to choose from.

I just love your work Terra.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

That's one awesome two thumbs up (id be more if I had more thumbs) freaky, cool, vibrant, daring, wholesome grave yard. I think Simon Cowell would say it is just spooky trocious.(in a great way)


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

Truly beautiful Terra! I love your use of candles throughout the graveyard and the detail of the stones, awesome!! I emulate you!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

And here's old Hooch again, at a loss for words (somebody call my husband ) That is just *stunning*. I'm at work right now so the video won't play (damn firewalls!) but I'll play it as soon as I get home. Terra, you know how I feel...


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful work Terra! Really stunning!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Terra your work as always is top notch. I love it!


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

Utterly stunning Terra!


----------



## stev1955 (Sep 26, 2008)

Good stuff, thanks.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm in love!


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

Yep....what everybody else said. 

Gives me something to strive for.

Great!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone  This truly makes it all worth it. 

I just got done posting my How-to for the Beloved Tombstone at the tutorial section: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/72548-beloved-tombstone.html

I'm warning you, if you are going to do this, give yourself about two weeks and about 1-3 hours per day to get 'er done. Plus, a never ending supply of wine to keep the motivation going after you have to open the gallon of Drylok for the fifth time


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Hoooooleeeey crap.


----------



## dowab (Oct 6, 2008)

Great Photos!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Very nice! Great idea for putting those candles on a timer. It's just beautiful.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Okay. I'm giving up on my graveyard now.

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## SamanthaFan (Aug 2, 2008)

Beautiful! I love the moss, and the weeping girl... absolutely beautiful!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

wow. Just wow. I am envious.
(Just a little) 
Amazing job. Just wow!


----------



## chaoscat (Nov 3, 2005)

Spectacular gravestone. Boy, things have sure come a long way from plywood cutouts. Ima have to seriously reconsider updating my graveyard next year.


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

wow thats cool!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

OMG Terra! This is amazing! More than that really! Great Job! You really out did your self.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Spooktacular!!!!


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

Absolutely blown away by the "Beloved"!!! Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## luv10-31 (Sep 4, 2008)

AMAZING!!!!! Great job it looks awesome!! I love your window too!!


----------



## guitarist155 (Sep 25, 2007)

love it, looks great. i have some graveyard work to do for next year


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

Great job Terra. Your candles came out perfect along with everything else.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Wow. Excellent job!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I have contemplated adding candles to my graveyard tied into the HHIAB. Your setup inspired me to revisit it in the future.

Now, all I need is a yard.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, thank you all again. The appreciation I get here is just so wonderful. 

I'm honored, *so* honored....


----------



## kelbelblue (Oct 1, 2008)

OMG! Beautiful! and the ghost in your lower window.. is that hallowindow too? 

Great job. i love it!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

kelbelblue said:


> OMG! Beautiful! and the ghost in your lower window.. is that hallowindow too?
> 
> Great job. i love it!!


Thanks kelbelblue. That ghost is called a Flying Crank Ghost (FCG). It is an amazing '_holographic_' effect. What is so cool is that the ghost is actually right next to the front door. But because of the black light, it looks like it's floating much closer.


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

Terra said:


> Thank you all so much !
> 
> _*Ryadread:*_ I made those candles by hacking up strings of Christmas flickering lights and PVC pipe. Here's a tutorial if you want: Halloween Forum - Terra's Album: Outdoor flicker lights


Awesome tutorial! Thanks, especially the glue gun build up.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

This has to be one of the most stunning things I have ever seen. I love your graveyard and Beloved is just beyond words. I love your tutorial such a great job on it. I'm in awe of your talent, and patience


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

There's a lot to admire here. The stones themselves are each artistic and unique. I like the fact that each one is large and monumental. Rather than have a huge cemetery with only a couple of showpiece stones, and a bunch of small "fillers", you made only 7 of them and each one is impressive. The scale of the monuments also goes good with your house. The candles are a different touch but work well. Nice effect in the dark. I admire your patience and attention to detail. It certainly paid off.
Too bad that these types of props aren't offered in the retail market. They would be in demand and could command a good price. In all seriousness, you could turn a nice profit if you commissioned some of your work. I really like the obelisk for it's scale and design.
Great work! Probably the best I've seen from a home haunter.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Okay, I want to grow up to be Terra!


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

I knew it would look good when I saw Terra's name attached 

Great work!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Awww, you guys are sweet. 

*jdubbya:* Thank you so much for all the kudos. Means a lot. I generally copied the Obleisk plans from here: Obelisk - Page 1


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

That is absolutely, positively incredible.


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

Dang! I am going to do a graveyard next year and now I have someone to look up to!!!!


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, I think it's all been said, but I wanted to put my name on your list of fans.  The Beloved stone really is amazing! I have one suggestion and it's not for any kind of improvement... it's a next tombstone suggestion.  I'd *LOVE* to see you build a fallen angel tombstone with a tutorial! The kind where an angel with long hair and large wings is hunched over with her head down. That's the dream stone I want for my graveyard, but I wouldn't know where to start. Besides, none of my stones are as grand as yours, so it might actually be out of place in my graveyard, but I think it'd fit right in with yours.


----------



## Attain (Oct 10, 2007)

Classy! Great job!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The Joker said:


> Well, I think it's all been said, but I wanted to put my name on your list of fans.  The Beloved stone really is amazing! I have one suggestion and it's not for any kind of improvement... it's a next tombstone suggestion.  I'd *LOVE* to see you build a fallen angel tombstone with a tutorial! The kind where an angel with long hair and large wings is hunched over with her head down. That's the dream stone I want for my graveyard, but I wouldn't know where to start. Besides, none of my stones are as grand as yours, so it might actually be out of place in my graveyard, but I think it'd fit right in with yours.


Ohhh, do I love your idea! I poked around and found a good picture to base a design on. I agree, her hair falling would look even better. I'm thinking this needs to be on my list for next year.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Fantastic! I especially love the woman draped over the tomb! 

Great job!


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

Amazing! 
Truly amazing job Terra!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Holy crap that is amazing! Very inspirational. I had to make my boyfriend look at it and listen to me gawk over it too! I can't wait to get a house with a yard or garage so I can do bigger projects like that too! I am very much impressed!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

You are my hero... I want to be you... (bow down, bow down)


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

It looks so good I want to make the flickers and the mouring lady.


----------



## kristian (Aug 26, 2004)

Terra,
Love the Beloved stone!! Are you interested in making one for sale? I'd be very interested in purchasing it!


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

Excellent workmanship. Those rival any professionally designed props you should be proud.


----------

